# Trying to find a short term technical trading ideas website



## Lisa LF (17 July 2013)

I am looking for a short term technical trading ideas website on the top 20 Aussie shares. I am looking for one that keeps it simple.


----------



## skc (17 July 2013)

Lisa LF said:


> I am looking for a short term technical trading ideas website on the top 20 Aussie shares. I am looking for one that keeps it simple.




Here's one possible candidate.
http://www.igmarkets.com.au/cfd/pattern-recognition.html

DYOR on its quality - I am not endorsing it or anything.


----------



## peter2 (17 July 2013)

Another suggestion is tradinglounge(.com.au). Peter Mathers runs the site and uses a few simple cfd trading systems as well as more complex methods. Peter offers a 72hr trial and it would be best to talk with him about your needs and experience. 

[A suggestion, not an endorsement. I've attended Peter's ATAA presentation.]


----------



## pixel (17 July 2013)

The best site I've come across is Investorsignals: http://www.investorsignals.com.au/
I have known Leon for over 10 years and usually "attend" his webinars.
He covers mainly the ASX Top 50.

Membership isn't free, but as always, if you want quality, you'll have to pay for it.

(The above is NOT advice. But it's free.)


----------



## blue0810 (17 July 2013)

Just one simple trade for all  S&P/ASX 20  ( ILC)


----------

